# How much time do you spend knitting?



## Shereads (May 30, 2014)

How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Not as much as I'd like to. 5 mins here, 10 mins there, dang it.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

8-10 hrs per day


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Depends on the day. I generally try to wake up with a cup of hot tea and a couple of rows of lace and I get ready for bed with a cup of tea for sleep and and as many rows as my eye lids will allow.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Throughout the day, probably a total of two hours. I'm presently a caregiver, so I do have chances to sit and knit daily. My hands do get fatigued and begin hurting if I knit continuously for more than an hour, so I start and stop a lot.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends on the day. Since I'm retired you'd think I could just sit & knit, but I can't. I have other activities, but also find I can't just sit for that long, so I get up at least every hour & it seems I find enough to doodle around with, that it's a half hour or more before I get back to it. In front of TV would be a good time, but the posture in that chair isn't as good as the chair I prefer to knit in. Oh well, it's not a race & I get things done. If not in the time frame I'd like, but eventually, anyway.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I can only knit a few rows at a time and then have to get up and move around as I have severe arthritis in my back and hips. If I sit & knit for too long my shoulders hurt and my hips get so stiff I have to think to move.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never really thought about it before but it must be hours and I do mean hours :lol:
My hubby works away a lot so once all housework is done I have the rest of the time to myself. 
When he is here I knit for a couple of hours in the afternoon then a couple of hours in the evening while we are watching a film, unless family or friends come to visit then I don't knit at all.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I divide my day with sewing, quilting, knitting and crochet . Some days only one some days all 4. I knit and crochet during down times at work and sew and quilt at home. Have a project for each trip in the truck and do all 4 with friends on Thursdays. Oh, I forgot , I embroider too if I need cute potholders or tea towels!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Depend on the day and what else is going on in my life. Sometimes 3-4 hours, sometimes 0 hours!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

From about 7 PM to around 10:30 nearly every day. That's about as long as I can knit at a time. I don't have time to knit during the day as I am retired and pretty active with volunteering, game groups, and things around the house. But 3 hours a day equals lots of projects!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

about 3 hours in the morning,and if i feel like it some moore during the day.have not much else to do


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

At least a couple hrs a day.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Not enough at the moment :lol:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that my hand is out of a cast, I want to crochet all day, but I still have to take it easy for a while, havnt tried knitting yet, but will get to it eventually. Today I crocheted 4 hours straight, started a poncho and finished it, without a problem.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Not as much as I used to. Since I got into spinning I'm spending more time doing that and knitting the end result. I actually feel quite uninspired with my knitting and tend to frog more than knit so taking a break is most welcome.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I only knit when I'm in the mood. Sometimes that's for a couple of hours, sometimes I go weeks without knitting. Right now I'm on a knitting hiatus. It's just too hot to work with yarn right now. 

I started a crochet baby afghan a couple of months ago and it's sitting in a bag in the closet. I don't even want to look at it. Fortunately, it's for charity & I don't have a deadline.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Not enough! Try to knit for short spurts every day, but if I'm into my beading, I may not knit for a few days. But have been thinking I should start my Christmas gift knitting this week!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Each day during the evening while watching TV/film.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently I am doing the visual knitting---------I can see myself knitting !!! kinda like the exercise program I am doing... I have horrible carpal tunnel in both hands the left one is worse and it limits picking up the sticks. Surgery is Aug 5 which can't get here fast enough..


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I usually do about 3 hours a day...but i started 11 am on friday and stopped at 7 pm today and I got 7 dish cloths knitted and 2 croched..need to get one more done by 11 am tomorrow...so i worked longer this week-end than usual..


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

All I can...sometimes lots and sometimes none.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to get all my chores done in the morning, and we have our main meal midday, so that leaves me all afternoon and evening. But some days my hands are to sore to do to much. But on average it's about 6 hrs a day.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Two hours or so a day, spaced out. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe a half hour one day, then 4 hours the next...just depends.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I only knit while watching TV so it's about two hours in the evening most days. Some days I don't knit at all. Now that I think about it, no wonder it takes me so long to finish a pair of socks. I blamed it on my being a slow knitter but that is not the whole problem. I don't feel guilty if I knit while watching TV but if I would just knit, I would be thinking of other stuff I should be doing instead of sitting and knitting. Not that I do that stuff anyway.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't knit at all yesterday, have only knitted for maybe 10 minutes today, may knit some tomorrow. I am working on a top, and trying to find suitable yarn for my next 5(!) projects.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

When I pick it up until I put it down.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Depending on the day usually an hour or two in the evening.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

As much as I can, but working part-time and having arthritis can cause problems. Then there is my reading habit to overcome. So many hobbies and so little time!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends. Somedays, not at all. I belong to a knitting group and we get together 2-3 times a week so that might mean 4 hours of knitting at a time.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

too many hours each day,wont ever admit how many though today none so far which must be a record


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

If the weather is bad most of the time between KP and getting meals etc. Good weather mostly in the evenings.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

We'll definatly not as much as I would like. Most days about 1-2 hours.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can spend most of the day knitting because I'm retired. BUT I have numerous interruptions and the TV is always blaring at me because DH watches it all day long.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I work 10 to 12 hour shifts , awake overnight, Listening to people sleep. So after I get things done like scrubbing toilets etc... I can choose to knit for most of the rest of the shift, except the last hour and a half ...so quite alot of knitting in my life!!!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

It's far fewer hours now then before I got so hooked on this KP site.


----------



## MAKnitNP (Jul 6, 2014)

Depends on the day!


----------



## judemomma1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not enough. Work fulltime, usually 10 hr days, make dinner, and I have a wonderful husband who cleans the kitchen afterwards so I can relax and go to bed early. If I was working on something with just plain stitches I would probably do it more but more often than not it has an intricate pattern to it.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

doglady said:


> As much as I can, but working part-time and having arthritis can cause problems. Then there is my reading habit to overcome. So many hobbies and so little time!


Ditto


----------



## Jawbone (Oct 8, 2012)

czechmate said:


> 8-10 hrs per day


That is completely AWESOME.


----------



## Jawbone (Oct 8, 2012)

I can usually get in about 45 minutes during the week and a few hours on the weekends. The problem is, I always have more projects I'd like to do than I have time in which to do them. sigh...


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

canerday said:


> All I can...sometimes lots and sometimes none.


For me this means between 10 - 0 hours depending on other commitments. Apart from cooking, housework comes way down on the list for this retiree to tackle daily!!!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

It depends on the day and the project! If I have something that needs to be done, I can easily knit 8 hours a day - not all at one time - but over two or three sessions. If nothing is urgent, I knit at least 2 - 3 hours per day. I love to knit! I find it very soothing.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Have been knitting for 50 years. Am obsessed! Like big projects so I don't have to think of the next one. Am finishing the second afghan for a church to raffle at their annual tea. Am finally going to have my first grandchild in January. Lots of baby things to knit and crochet.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


Depends what I'm knitting...a project about everyday for a couple of hours, a dishcloth ,I knit them in a day or just a couple of rows ,if it's the riddle me dishcloth.. That's how the line directions are given.


----------



## Teresa1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Through out the day depending on what I am doing but I do get a few hours a day in.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Depend on the day and what else is going on in my life. Sometimes 3-4 hours, sometimes 0 hours!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Between knitting and reading KP, I spend too much time sitting. I keep reading about how too much time sitting can increase chances of strokes and heart attacks. Bad for circulation! But I'm hooked on both activities!!


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

On and off during the day for a total of 6 - 7 hours.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

A few hours a day. It depends on what I have planned and what the weather is like.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


I knit while watching TV in the evening. I also am in the doctor's office and the hospital with my husband a lot, so I always have something to keep me busy.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Much the same here. Hardly ever get time during the day to knit.


Dcsmith77 said:


> From about 7 PM to around 10:30 nearly every day. That's about as long as I can knit at a time. I don't have time to knit during the day as I am retired and pretty active with volunteering, game groups, and things around the house. But 3 hours a day equals lots of projects!


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably too much. Since I have a room for all my supplies, etc., I spend a lot ot time knitting. I try to get up every 30 minutes and do laundry or go outside or some kind of movement. My husband and I are active in our church and a Thrift Store at the church, so we keep busy. Happy knitting to all!!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

If I am sittin' I am knittin' .....or changing the toilet paper roll.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i spend 4-5 hours each evening...
Blessings


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Not as much as I would like


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Not enough


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Not enough!! I have socks that are still waiting to grow. Being retired, also, I just go from other project to other project. With the socks,my first pair, I find I have to knit with the lap top nearby (Craftsy class)so they are not portable.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Twoie said:


> Not as much as I'd like to. 5 mins here, 10 mins there, dang it.


My feelings exactly. Life has a way of getting involved!!!!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

I usually knit every evening, about 3-4 hours. Very relaxing and enjoyable!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it all depends on the project. If it is one I need to get done right away I can spend 4 or 5 hours a day working on it... During the week I can get about 1.5 hours done before hubby gets home.. on the weekend if the weather it bad and there is a good 'game' on then I can sit and knit the whole afternoon.. I was knitting in the evening but I have been so worn out lately that I can't keep my eyes open much past 8pm...  so there goes those hours..


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have as much time to knit as I used to so I knit when I can. Try to every day. I always have a "piece" handy. I think I knit more in the winter - summer's are too busy. I also like to read. In the summer I take a book to the pool, which I hope to do today as the weather is good and I am not scheduled to work today.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Crochet and/or knit 2-3 hours a day is minimum.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Never really gave much thought about it. Knitting is a daily deal with me. I don't care to put a time on things.Just a enjoyment and no deadlines here..I dislike to have pressure put on me for a hobby like knitting so I knit when I like which maybe 12 hrs. one day and two the next.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I mostly knit in the evening while watching (listening really) shows on the DVR...a couple hours or until the eyelids get too heavy. Sometimes for a little bit during the day, once chores are done...that's my reward for finishing them.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I knit while watching TV so, probably 6 hrs or more.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

My husband would say to much! I usually knit in the evening 3-4hours while watching TV.if I'm lucky I might get an hour in the afternoon


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I spend an hour or two knitting in the evening, if I can. If I don't have a freelance project to work on, then I knit a whole lot more.

Hazel


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Right now, I wish I could knit at all. But my brother warned me that mouse arms take weeks to month to go away. Unfortunately he seems to be right. Guess I have to be patient. But I really, really miss my knitting.
Usually I knit about half an hour to an hour on work days while commuting. On weekends it depends on what we're planning to do.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I knit from 0 hours to 3 or 4 hours each day. I try to knit in the afternoon. If I am in my chair in the evenings I must make my lap available to Miss Kitty. She takes exception to me doing anything other than petting her!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

OMG, once my house is clean and my errands are done I spend the rest of the day knitting and then the night time. LOL


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Not as much as I like as I am now recovering from Rotator Cuff Tendonitis, which my Dr. and Therapist attribute to heavy knitting. Right now, maybe 2 hours, but not all in one stretch. 
Working towards getting back to normal.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some days I don't knit at all because I work full time and am just too darn tired to knit after supper and clean up. Those days I am on KP.  I knit mostly on the weekends and I spent about 5 hours knitting/crocheting yesterday, but not straight through.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I am with Jean Large and can only sit for a short while to knit as I have chronic back problems but I would love to knit all day if I could ;-)


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Never enough!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Throughout the day. A little here and a little there. Dark colors in the daylight, if possible. Intricate-daylight. Mindless while watching TV at night.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I usually knit every evening and only in the afternoon if I get time...


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Between knitting and reading KP, I spend too much time sitting. I keep reading about how too much time sitting can increase chances of strokes and heart attacks. Bad for circulation! But I'm hooked on both activities!!


Me too, Linda. I also listen to audio books while knitting, so multi-tasking is good, right?


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I knit in the evening while I watch TV, but only till my eyes slam shut. lol


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

It depends on the day. If my hubby and are are driving somewhere, whether long distance (3-5 hours or a short trip to the grocery store (30-60 min) I will usually be knitting as we ride. But the bulk of my knitting is done in the evenings , from when we sit to watch TV in the night -from 7 or 8 PM until I go to bed - midnight or later.

If friends are visiting, I'll knit, but not if I've invited folks for a 'sit-down' dinner.

Im a SLOW knitter so I don't get as many projects completed as I'd like.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i kknit or crochet during good morning america every morning except on thursdays when i leave the house at 7 with my daughter. i try to get in some knitting or cross stitch during the day if i can. now that we are moving into the high heat of the summer i can do more because it is too hot outside in the afternoon to work in the yard.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

My goal is at least 2 rows a day. Often more, but never less.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

All I can!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I try to knit everyday. Weekdays I usually get one to two hours in an evening. The weekends differ. If its really nice outside I try to be out and read. For some reason I just can't knit sitting outside.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

&#729;Hardly any at the moment. Too many house guests!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

At least three hours a day when watching TV. If I'm lucky then more while reading. I've found that I feel I'm wasting time if I read without knitting. Of course, the pattern is simple when I'm reading.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I do spend a lot of time knitting, crocheting, doing needlework, etc. mostly when I watch TV. I've never timed me at it. Yesterday it was a solid 120 minutes as DH and DD had a movie on that I didn't like very much. Got to sew beads onto 3 little trees I'm making for Christmas. The least amount of time I spend on anything at one given time is when I sew. I find the constant interruptions irritating. :thumbdown:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

For me it depends how many hours I teach, practice or study yoga on a given day. Sometimes only have time at night to knit about two hours, other days I have free time. In between clients and sitting outside by the river for hours knitting. My favorite days are 4 hours knitting 2 hours practicing and 4 hours teaching.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Everyday is different. I don't have any projects right now that have to be done at a certain time. So I'll knit as much as possible. Some days I knit all day while watching movies. Love those days!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Sometimes too much, sometimes not enough. I do try to get up every hour or so, because it's better for your circulation -don't want a blood clot from sitting too much. And I switch from knitting to spinning and from project to project, so it doesn't seem like I get much done.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Not enough as I work full time but hopefully I shall be able to retire next year and then things will change !


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

About 1/2 to 1 hour on weekday mornings before I have to get ready for work and about 3 hours a night. Weekend days are usually taken up with household chores and errand. So that would be about 28 hours a week!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not enough.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

it depends on the day and how upset and frustrated I am after work. Today is a day where I feel impatient so I am looming today


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

During school though I like to knit for three four hours at a time on Saturday or Sunday because it doesn't require lots of math


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

5-6hours a day


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

5-6hours a day


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


LOTS...   

I'm 76 years old (as of July 30th)... live alone, so there's no reason to knit to my heart's content. Yes, I have other interests... but, I manage to knit LOTS. Here and there... I'd say in a day.... 8 to 10 hours... sometimes more... LOL But, when the dishes pile up... I HAVE to stop knitting and do the deed. Get the picture?

Oh, second part of the question... It's not unlikely that I sit for 4 or so hours... knitting as I'm watching the tube or listening to music. Then... I have to do "stuff"... but, I always return to my knitting. Yeah... it's GREAT. I've an on-call job at Jo-Ann's Fabric... yep... as a knitting instructor. LOL Hey, I can no longer hike, dance, parachute, kickbox...(which I did until my mid-60s) bad lower back and knees. What's a gal to do?? Knit.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is a large afghan I'm working on now so I pick it up and do a row, pick it up, off and on. I get more done if someone is here and I'm chatting with them while I knit (family so they don't mind). Really depends on my mood and what I'm working on. Spend a lot more time on something when I first start it as I learn the pattern...


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

3-4 hours a day. But I am a stay-at-home mom to 3. So that 4 hours gets busted up by breakfast, dishes, lunch, dishes, supper, dishes, and then laundry and yelling at kids.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Probably four to six hours but then at 77 I don't work. Knees worn out bad right hip so I can't even go for a game of lawn bowling, BUT I've decided to go private on the knees soon if I can. I see the ortho guy on the 30th.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> Probably four to six hours but then at 77 I don't work. Knees worn out bad right hip so I can't even go for a game of lawn bowling, BUT I've decided to go private on the knees soon if I can. I see the ortho guy on the 30th.


Good luck with your hip and kneew. Let me know how your fare after your ortho appmt. on the 30th.... hey, that's my birthday... I'll be 76. I'm a candidate for knee replacement, but my insurance won't pay for it, either... I gotta get back to Medicare, and pay the 20% co-payment/or pay for supplement insurance.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would say not enough; DH would say too much! No, not really, he doesn't mind at all.

In reality, during the week 2-4 hrs a day; sometimes more on the weekends.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit in the evening. Two or three hours at a time.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

On and off throughout the day and then alot of time at night


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Ditto to Carol 12, but since retiring probably at least 5 hours a day when not running back and forth to clinics and food shopping (I do all the driving now so no knitting in the car) but plenty in clinic waiting rooms and then in front of the tv....more listening than watchin<G>.



carol12 said:


> My husband would say to much! I usually knit in the evening 3-4hours while watching TV.if I'm lucky I might get an hour in the afternoon


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> Right now, I wish I could knit at all. But my brother warned me that mouse arms take weeks to month to go away. Unfortunately he seems to be right. Guess I have to be patient. But I really, really miss my knitting.
> Usually I knit about half an hour to an hour on work days while commuting. On weekends it depends on what we're planning to do.


I had to look that one up on google.

:shock: 
I have been having arm pain for quite a while. Couldn't be too much knitting or crocheting? :wink: 
I'll try a strap around my forearm. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Not enough.....I work full time and have two 3 yr old granddaughters (not twins - each of my sons had a daughter 9 months apart) so spend as much time as I can with them.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

At least 3 hrs in the evening and whenever we are in the car. I get a lot done in the car because I'm not driving anymore.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Not as much as I would like. I knot in 20-30 min. time slots. during the morning & evenings, it may add up to about 3 hours, some days more or less.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

It really depends on the day. Some days I can knit for 2-3 hours and make great progress on my project yet other days I knit in 15 blocks. If I am sitting at the doctor's office with DH I can usually knit for at least 1 1/2 hours. Then there are days I don't get to knit at all.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't spend enough time actually knitting or crocheting. Seems I spend too much time here on KP and other yarn craft related sites. Get way too many newsletters and other yarn craft related sites. Been trying to cut down on computer time and more time on on creating projects.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Here in the SE, it's much too hot.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I work nights, so my days are spent sleeping. I get up in the afternoons, do laundry, get supper started, do some token housework, then in the early evenings, I knit before I go to work. My nights off, I get more done.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

...and, if I didn't spend as much time, as I do, in this wonderful forum... I'd be knitting even more hours.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

4-6 hrs a day


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I spend as much time as I can get by with knitting. Some days, when working very hard outside, I have no energy left to even look at my knitting... 
When waiting in Dr. office, meetings, in the car or RV while DH is driving, I knit constantly.
Jane


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

dccjb said:


> I've never really thought about it before but it must be hours and I do mean hours :lol:
> My hubby works away a lot so once all housework is done I have the rest of the time to myself.
> When he is here I knit for a couple of hours in the afternoon then a couple of hours in the evening while we are watching a film, unless family or friends come to visit then I don't knit at all.


What is "housework"?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> At least 3 hrs in the evening and whenever we are in the car. I get a lot done in the car because I'm not driving anymore.


My husband does all the driving because he never learned to knit.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I bring my knitting everywhere I go, so I can do a few rows when I'm out and about, then I knit for a few hours every evening


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Two to three hours most days. I almost never take time out of my day to just knit. But I cannot just sit and watch TV unless I'm knitting or crocheting. I also always have a project with me whenever I leave the house and if I am ever waiting for an appointment or to meet someone, I pull out my project.

When you always have a knit or crochet project with you, no one can ever cause you to waste time.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

2-3 hours of crocheting. Or 1-2 hours knitting. Knitting is harder on my wrists.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I get my errands or house stuff out of the way in the morning and then knit as much as I can. I never "watch" tv without a project going. Some days I get in only a couple of hours and some days as much as 10 hours. Depends on if we have friends/family over, a messy house or leftovers for dinner.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> My husband does all the driving because he never learned to knit.


LOL


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

2-3 hours a day most days. Not enough. If only I could learn to knit same time I am looking for new projects and doing dishes and laundry and work and driving and and


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann DeGray wrote:
My husband does all the driving because he never learned to knit.



Palenque1978 said:


> LOL


 I love it! I do love when he drives and we go to watertown to visit the grands that is guaranteed 3.5 hrs. of knitting... depending on weather. He doesn't want me to impale myself on my sock needles. So I'll switch to crochet.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Ann DeGray wrote:
> My husband does all the driving because he never learned to knit.
> 
> I love it! I do love when he drives and we go to watertown to visit the grands that is guaranteed 3.5 hrs. of knitting... depending on weather. He doesn't want me to impale myself on my sock needles. So I'll switch to crochet.


Go for it... Love to hear that it works for you... knitting or crocheting. How sweet he is... he doesn't want you to get hurt. A keeper. Thanks for sharing.. lovely relationship.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

christine 47 said:


> Each day during the evening while watching TV/film.


me too! sometimes maybe only one hour, sometimes as many as four hours. if i could knit while i drive, i would!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep Palenque1978 he is a keeper...especially if I keep him in the dark about my stash... other wise we get grumble grumble moan snark snark... at least that's what I hear :twisted:

You know it just hit me, I am thinking he doesn't want a bloody mess in his new truck huh??? what a snot... time to buy more yarn...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Not as much time as I would like during the school year, but on summer vacation, I start each day with a little knitting, some in the afternoon while I babysit my grandsons, and as always after dinner and cleanup. I always knit while I watch the Red Sox!!


----------



## Ozgate (Feb 10, 2013)

Whenever I can grab a moment or two, but not as much as I would like!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

For as long as hubby and I watch TV at night! Usually 2-3 hrs. per night. He works part-time (2 days a week) so I sometimes fit in an hour or two on those days.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to knit much more but then I discovered KP. Through KP I discovered Ravelry and even more now I have found Pinterest. I do more "research" than I actually knit!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Once I start a project, I like to finish it, so I usually knit small items... till 2 - 3 in the morning from 8 PM..mostly steady, but I do take breaks in between for a coffe or tea.
This is why I don't make afghans, big shawls, etc. I would be knitting around the clock to try to finish them!... ha ha


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

I spend most of my time knitting when I am watching TV. I just can't sit and watch the TV without doing something else. I also crochet but find that it is harder to crochet and watch TV at the same time


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


It depends on what I am making and when it needs to be finished. Most times I knit at night while watching TV. This can be from 1 hour to 3 or 4 hours, depending on whether or not I like the programmes that are showing.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like most of you are retired. I knit a couple hours at night and more on weekends.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like most of you are retired. I knit a couple hours at night and more on weekends.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG! Ten hours really? Don't your hands and your back get tired? Or is this a job and you have deadlines?

I have not been able to knit for months, but not for any physical reason. So I started reading KP again and maybe it'll inspire me .
What stopped me was that I was trying to finish a baby dress and got stuck on the trim on the cap sleeves. So I put everything down and there is sits, glaring at me. Any suggestions?? - short of frogging it all.
Billie


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It depends on the season. When the weather is beautiful outside, there are days that I don't even pick up my needles. Knitting during the summer months is rarer for me. On the other hand, I can spend hours at a time in the winter, when it's nasty outside and I can't get out.

Sometimes I find myself starting of several projects and laying them down for awhile. Then, when the mood hits, I will pick one up, and work on it for hours!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Billie B said:


> OMG! Ten hours really? Don't your hands and your back get tired? Or is this a job and you have deadlines?
> 
> I have not been able to knit for months, but not for any physical reason. So I started reading KP again and maybe it'll inspire me .
> What stopped me was that I was trying to finish a baby dress and got stuck on the trim on the cap sleeves. So I put everything down and there is sits, glaring at me. Any suggestions?? - short of frogging it all.
> Billie


Hi Billie... I forget time when I'm engrossed in a project...I just keep knitting and knitting or crocheting. Then suddenly, I will look at the clock and OMG..it's 3 - 4 AM.!! And yes, I'm retired and knit my projects to suppliment my income. 
When I get stuck on a project, I put it down for a while and start another project... then I go back to the one I got stuck on. Sometimes, after being away from it, when I go back to it, I have the patience to figure out the problem. It works for me (smile) Maybe this will help for you? You will have a new outlook when you get back to the problem.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try, but each time I almost get there, I keep thinking I'll have to frog the whole thing and I can't deal with that.

I have done some needlepoint in the meantime, so it's not a total withdrawal.

Billie


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Billie B, you might try knitting a swatch and then add the trim to that, instead of to the main project. Doesn't even have to be the same yarn, you just need to get the stitches right. That way you can mess up as much as needed without bollixing the actual baby dress. And if trimming that swatch gives you trouble, you have KPers to help you get it perfect!

For the OP's question: I knit about an hour as soon as I wake up, while the coffee does its work, so I start the day serene. Monday-Friday, I knit something portable about 30 minutes each way during my commute. I try to knit at least an hour before going to bed, because it makes me serene (even when I had to frog -- it's all progress). 

I have a rocking chair and am not afraid to use it, so that qualifies as "exercise" -- that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Mostly evenings while watching tv. Almost always when we are in the car going somewhere. We live rural. Everywhere we go is at least 30 minutes driving time. I've got a lot going on but once in a while I just claim a day to knit. ..a day to sew....a day to clean.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

4-8 hours a day.


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Whenever I sit down between other activities. Probably one or two hours most days.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great idea! I'd have never thought of that. This, I think I can do. And if the swatch doesn't work, so what. Thanks for the advice.
Will let you know how it goes. 
Billie


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I am retired so probably knit around six hours throughout the day. If I have a deadline for a charity event I will try to do several hours at a time with breaks.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


Since I'm retired I stop at 3.30 pm to watch 'Midsommer Murders' and knit till the end of the news most days (7.30 pm). You'd think I'd get a lot done, wouldn't you??  I blame the time it takes to sew in ends. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It depends on how I am feeling physically, things I need to do around the house Or if I have any appointments outside the house. I generally like to spend at least 4 hours knitting.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

mirium said:


> ....I have a rocking chair and am not afraid to use it, so that qualifies as "exercise" -- that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


A woman after my own heart!! I count walking to and from the bus stop as exercise, and knit on the bus.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

If I have an open day, I can sit for hours and do needlework. Unfortunately, my open days are scarce, but I still like to spend an hour or two in the evening before I hit the sack. One day I'll retire, and I think that's all I'll do with my time!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I usually knit in the evenings which is about 2-3 hours while watching TV. I live alone so I can pick up my knitting when ever I feel like taking a break.

My days are usually very busy either doing housework, gaardening, or being a taxi driver for my daughter and grandchildren - LOL!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

When I am sitting in front of the TV, I like to keep busy, so I knit...probably 2-3 hours a day....makes me feel like I am accomplishing something...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must knit for two hours on the train and then about two to three hours per night except tonight as I am clearing all my emails out.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have this thing called work that gets in the way of my knitting. I am not complaining as I am very fortunate to have a job. So knitting is when I can get it in.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


Durring vacation about 6 hours a day but when school starts and I am back teacking about 1 hour a day. Vacation is such a good time. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

gundydee said:


> If I have an open day, I can sit for hours and do needlework. Unfortunately, my open days are scarce, but I still like to spend an hour or two in the evening before I hit the sack. One day I'll retire, and I think that's all I'll do with my time!


I like the retirement idea and knitting . Hope that will happen soon. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> When I am sitting in front of the TV, I like to keep busy, so I knit...probably 2-3 hours a day....makes me feel like I am accomplishing something...


Yes.... housework doesn't make you feel like that, does it? After all the washing up, you have a cuppa and there it is again. It gives me a feeling of doing something useful, too.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> Yes.... housework doesn't make you feel like that, does it? After all the washing up, you have a cuppa and there it is again. It gives me a feeling of doing something useful, too.


That is exactly how I feel - LOL. I live alone so if my house gets messy, I only have myself to blame. I have the attitude that housework will always be there - clean it one day, the next day the same dirt is there again!!!!

My Best Friend of 53 years LOVES housework!!!! Her house is always spotless - even when she raised up 5 children all under the age of 7 when they were only 14 months, 2, 3, 4 and 5 in a small 3 bedroom tract home!!!!

But on the other hand, she has no hobbies; cleaning is what "relaxes" her. I've told her if she ever runs out of finding things to clean in her house (she also lives alone), she can come to my house and "relax" by cleaning my dirt - LOL!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> That is exactly how I feel - LOL. I live alone so if my house gets messy, I only have myself to blame. I have the attitude that housework will always be there - clean it one day, the next day the same dirt is there again!!!!
> 
> My Best Friend of 53 years LOVES housework!!!! Her house is always spotless - even when she raised up 5 children all under the age of 7 when they were only 14 months, 2, 3, 4 and 5 in a small 3 bedroom tract home!!!!
> 
> But on the other hand, she has no hobbies; cleaning is what "relaxes" her. I've told her if she ever runs out of finding things to clean in her house (she also lives alone), she can come to my house and "relax" by cleaning my dirt - LOL!


My sentiments exactly - and I have a90 lb. shepherd, who sheds a lot - so it should give her extra pleasure!
Billie


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Shereads said:


> How much time do you spend knitting on an average day? Do you knit all at one time or spread your knitting time throughout the day?


4 hours a day and i take it with me when i go out


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

I probably knit 3 hours a day an switch from sewing pillow covers and knitting. I too am just recovering from a broken wrist and knitting is really helping to loosen up my fingers. But sometimes they just won't do what I want.


----------

